# Juniper SSL VPN susspiciously slow launch



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

Hi all, 

i use Juniper network SSL VPN client called network connect V6.5.0 on both my PC and laptop. PC is working great and open up initial login screen in 1-2 sec.
until a few days ago it took the laptop (Gigabyte W576V- WIN7) the same time and now it takes between 30-60 second just to launch the application...
i couldnt monitor any suspocious activity while application launched and still dont have a clue.. KIS2011 setted propperly with trusted application control.

any Ideas...

thnx a lot
Itsik


----------

